# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  ثبت اعداد اعشاری در بانک اکسس

## khoshblagh

با سلام خدمت دوستان
میخواهم اعداد اعشاری مثلا 3.6 را در بانک اکسس ثبت نمایم . در ادیت باکس به همان صورتی که میخواهم عدد را وارد مینمایم ولی در نوبت بعدی که عدد را از بانک میخوانم به صورت عدد 4 نمایش داده میشود. فیلد بانک اکسس را به هر توع عددی تبدیل نمودم ولی نتیجه دلخواه که همان نمایش عدد 3.6 میباشد حاصل نشد. علت چیست ؟
متشکرم

----------


## hossein_h62

سلام
مشکل خاصی نباید داشته باشه!
یه بار با نوع زیر تعریف کنید :
Data Type = Number
Field Size = Decimal
Precision = 18
Scale = 3

----------


## khoshblagh

با سلام 
پيام خطاي زير صادر شد.untitled.rar

----------


## hossein_h62

دوست عزیز اکسس مشکلی در زمینه اعداد اعشاری نداره.
چجوری مقدار میدین به این فیلد ؟ چه نوعی رو در نظر گرفتین ؟
اطلاعات بیشتری اینجا بزارین که مشکل رو متوجه بشیم!!

----------


## khoshblagh

با سلام 
با دستور اس کيو ال در بانک ثبت ميکنم. 


```
     cmdSaveData.CommandText:='INSERT INTO tblCodMali(CodMali,SharCodMali,Karfarma,KarfarmaAsli,ShomarGh,TarikhGh,MablaghGh,'+
        'Shoro,Payan,ModdatGh,NerkhBimehSherkat,NerkhBimehKarfarma,Nazer,AddressKargah,NoaProject,'+
        'Vazeyat,CodKargah,RadifKargah,SharBimehKargah,ShobehBimehKargah,CodHosnAngamKar,Yaddasht) values('+
        QuotedStr(edtCodMali.text)+','+QuotedStr(edtOnvanCodMali.text)+','+QuotedStr(dbcobKarfarma.GetKeyValue)+','+QuotedStr(dbcobKarfarmaAsli.GetKeyValue)+','+QuotedStr(edtShomarGharardad.Text)+','+QuotedStr(edtTarikhGharadad.Text)+','+
        QuotedStr(IntToStr(GetNum_ToInt64(edtMablaghGharardad.Text)))+','+QuotedStr(edtTarikhShoro.Text)+','+QuotedStr(edtTarikhPayan.Text)+','+(edtModdatGharardad.Text)+','+(edtNerkhBimehSherkat.Text)+','+
        QuotedStr(edtNerkhBimehKarfarma.Text)+','+QuotedStr(edtNazer.Text)+','+QuotedStr(edtAddressKargah.Text)+','+QuotedStr(dbcobNoaProject.KeyValue)+','+
        QuotedStr(cbbVazeyat.Value)+','+ QuotedStr(edtCodKargah.text)+','+QuotedStr(edtRadifKargah.text)+','+QuotedStr(dbcobSharBimeh.GetKeyValue)+','+
        QuotedStr(cbbShobeBimeh.Value)+','+QuotedStr(edtCodHosnAngamKar.Text)+','+QuotedStr(mmoYaddasht.text)+')';
```

----------


## hossein_h62

خطایی که دریافت کردین مربوط به فیلد NerkhBimehSherkat بود، از StrtoFloat استفاده کنید.

----------


## khoshblagh

> خطایی که دریافت کردین مربوط به فیلد NerkhBimehSherkat بود، از StrtoFloat استفاده کنید.


با سلام خدمت دوست گرامی
در عبارت اس کیو ال که من نوشتم سعی کردم در جلوی عبارت edtNerkhBimehSherkat.Text تابع StrtoFloat را بکار ببرم که خطا تفاوت تیپ string با Extended اعلام مینماید. ضمنا با توجه به خطای پست 3 به نظر میرسد باید در باره BCD بررسی نمایم. آیا کسی در این باره اطلاعاتی دارد ؟ متشکرم.

----------

